# Wood grain floating linoleum?



## Kelly625 (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone use this? We are basically looking for easy, but cost efficient ways to replace our click style plank vinyl flooring that was installed horribly by someone my parents knew. 

I like the look of wood floors, (I dislike the color my parents picked for the ones we currently have installed), but we think the floating linoleum would hold up better with 3 kids and 3 dogs. 

It would also be easier for us, as DIY newbies to install. 

Any pics of wood floor style floating lino actually installed? Does it look tacky?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 1, 2017)

Why not something like Flexitec sheet vinyl? Very DIY friendly and not all the seams for urine to run through if an animal has an accident.


----------



## Kelly625 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've never even heard of this. I thought sheet vinyl was essentially floating lino. What's the difference?

In a place we used to rent, there was what looked like hardwood flooring down. Once I was cleaning around the fireplace and I noticed it was very thin, rigid flooring. It was laid directly on the cement subfloor. Is this what that was? I've always wondered, because it had "seams" in between the planks, and texture to it, so it was much nicer and realistic looking than linoleum.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 2, 2017)

No. Flexitec is 13' 3" wide and very easy to install and trim. 
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...15892200B7DED717449815892200B7DED71&FORM=VIRE


----------

